# Couple Of Quick Shots From Recent Trip



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

The pilliga forest, home of the infamous pilliga yowie, scourge of truckies and backpackers (lucky for me I was passing thru in daylight)










a whole lotta nothin for a couple of hundred kays (not even a corner)


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Phil! I learned something today!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Great pics reminds me of this


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome pics!

I just had a go at cropping the first one a bit in photoshop. I wonder what you'll think... ...improvement?


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you just trim a bit off the bottom?? Looks good, I'm sure there's some professional photographers formula for ground to sky ratio for that "perfect" shot, but I'm damned if I know what it would be. 70/30, 80/20?

And here I was thinking photoshop was only good for putting celebrity heads on topless women!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> Did you just trim a bit off the bottom?? Looks good


Bit off the top first, then a bit off the bottom. Very pleased you like the change. :thumbsup:



Phillionaire said:


> And here I was thinking photoshop was only good for putting celebrity heads on topless women!


Ha!  There's a bit of photoshop fun going on here if anyone wants to join in...


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> I just had a go at cropping the first one a bit in photoshop. I wonder what you'll think... ...improvement?


I think it would be better to just crop the sky and leave the foreground as it is. The foreground looks too short. Or, alternatively, cropping more of the sky in your version would suit me as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

msq said:


> Or, alternatively, cropping more of the sky in your version would suit me as well.


You have the best ideas!

Behold, super-widescreen letterbox format


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

...and with a touch less cloud-cover on the right


----------

